# schwinn1966



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

for *obvious *reasons i am starting this thread.

it will contain stuff i have for sale and stuff i'm working one.

pm me with any questions
:biggrin: 

4 Sale


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great seller


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i been waiting for this  very cool guy to work /deal with


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Mar 25 2011, 09:24 PM~20181996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

4 SALE


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

4 Sale


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Bat Holder for 12" bikes

$55 Shipped


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

KOOL GUY


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$25 each Shipped


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:

here's my Escalade


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah man!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 09:47 PM~20182208
> *Bat Holder for 12" bikes
> 
> $55 Shipped
> ...


what about for a 20"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 08:37 PM~20182107
> *i been waiting for this  very cool guy to work /deal with
> *


x2 Anthony one cool as vato!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20182208
> *Bat Holder for 12" bikes
> 
> $55 Shipped
> ...


How much for the training wheel brackets? :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20182158
> *4 SALE
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good topic you always have good quality stuff for sale.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all way's great stuff......kool thread :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

u got some good stuff


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

pixie convertable decals. seat post/forks/chain gaurd.? :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

JUST SENT U THE $ K :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 26 2011, 05:28 PM~20187526
> *JUST SENT U THE $ K :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

its about time!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2011, 10:44 PM~20182180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these for sale???? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2011, 09:02 PM~20196455
> *these for sale???? :biggrin:
> *


soon

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2011, 10:22 PM~20182565
> *what about for a 20"?
> *


workin on it
:biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 09:32 PM~20206232
> *workin on it
> :biggrin:
> *


can u let me know when u get that worked out :x:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2011, 11:36 PM~20183193
> *How much for the training wheel brackets? :biggrin:
> *


i have one aftermarket set for $40 shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

:biggrin: ANY WORD ON THAT FRAME I ASKED YOU ABOUT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

4 Sale


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 11:00 PM~20207067
> *i have one aftermarket set for $40 shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 29 2011, 12:02 AM~20207085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sale?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 29 2011, 04:25 AM~20207725
> *For sale?
> *


not yet


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20206218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for those wheels?


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 11:14 PM~20207154
> *4 Sale
> 
> 
> ...


What size?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Mar 29 2011, 11:08 AM~20210095
> *What size?
> *


20"


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Mar 29 2011, 12:08 PM~20210095
> *What size?
> *


yes
20" NEW

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 29 2011, 12:14 AM~20207154
> *4 Sale
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD

i have one more set left.

:biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 31 2011, 08:46 AM~20226772
> *SOLD
> 
> i have one more set left.
> ...


Price shiped


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 31 2011, 11:11 PM~20233294
> *Price shiped
> *


x2 pm me plz.!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

LARGE Butterfly Pedals

$45

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 11:27 PM~20206169
> *soon
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


p.m. me price when they are ready to be sold brother


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

[








MINE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Make offer

OG Bent Schwinn Fork Legs RECHROMED!

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for twisted rims


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 2 2011, 11:50 AM~20242322
> *how much for twisted rims
> *


210 shipped


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2011, 09:46 AM~20242305
> *Make offer
> 
> OG Bent Schwinn Fork Legs  RECHROMED!
> ...


price?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2011, 09:46 AM~20242305
> *Make offer
> 
> OG Bent Schwinn Fork Legs  RECHROMED!*


Is the fork all Schwinn or just the legs? price?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2011, 10:46 AM~20242305
> *Make offer
> 
> OG Bent Schwinn Fork Legs  RECHROMED!
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

just the legs & support bars

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Made this with my Son










:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2011, 11:46 AM~20242305
> *Make offer
> 
> OG Bent Schwinn Fork Legs  RECHROMED!
> ...


SOLD! 
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Made this today

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

can u make some web ones


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2011, 07:09 PM~20419198
> *can u make some web ones
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20419179
> *Made this today
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


those are freakin decent :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 25 2011, 09:09 PM~20419198
> *can u make some web ones
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 25 2011, 07:12 PM~20419226
> *sure  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20419179
> *Made this today
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


holly shit those are bad ass


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

saw da video damn looks badass!!


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

what else u got schwinn man


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Apr 30 2011, 11:08 AM~20453948
> *what else u got schwinn man
> *


what are u lookin for?
:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Any gold parts for sale.???


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

not really


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 30 2011, 03:07 PM~20455058
> *not really
> *


Wat do yu hve.??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 04:55 PM~20455252
> *Wat do yu hve.??
> *


He's got waaaaay too much to list. Easier to just tell him what you're lookin for.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I want two 26" B-2 rims rust free, ready for chrome!!

Come across any yet Anthony?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20419179
> *Made this today
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


how much for the fork..pm me thanks....


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20456338
> *how much for the fork..pm me thanks....
> *


pm sent

sorry so brief accidentally hit the send button

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Yu still havent got back to me on the gooseneck


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 11:51 PM~20472699
> *Yu still havent got back to me on the gooseneck
> *


got to dig it up. hopefully today after work.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$20 shipped or best offer!


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE WHEELS BRO, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@May 6 2011, 08:19 PM~20500246
> *THANKS FOR THE WHEELS BRO, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your Welcome :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo anthony i got the forks assembled and will be putting them on a bike im taking to phx next weekend. i added some gold twisted fork supprt bars to it and a gold spring.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 7 2011, 12:11 AM~20501509
> *yo anthony i got the forks assembled and will be putting them on a bike im taking to phx next weekend. i added some gold twisted fork supprt bars to it and a gold spring.
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 30 2011, 09:07 PM~20456330
> *I want two 26" B-2 rims rust free, ready for chrome!!
> 
> Come across any yet Anthony?
> *


not yet, i'm still looking. :happysad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20419179
> *Made this today
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
How much.?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 12 2011, 06:59 PM~20540164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ant. I like them alot


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 12 2011, 06:05 PM~20540206
> *nice ant. I like them alot
> *


Thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 14 2011, 03:16 PM~20552880
> *Thanks!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


can u make head badges i need 1


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

have one of these? its off the bmx schwinn scrambler


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 16 2011, 06:17 PM~20565416
> *have one of these? its off the bmx schwinn scrambler
> 
> 
> ...


$$$ ???? $$$ how much you askin.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 16 2011, 05:49 PM~20565695
> *$$$ ???? $$$  how much you askin.
> *


yeah how much i been looking for one


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 16 2011, 05:50 PM~20565707
> *yeah how much i been looking for one
> *


im asking too...sorry bro..i was asking if he had one..there off the bmx schwinn scrambler early 80`s i think


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 16 2011, 06:17 PM~20565416
> *have one of these? its off the bmx schwinn scrambler
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i have a few of them chromed. I am not selling them at this time though... Sorry :happysad:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 16 2011, 08:10 PM~20567091
> *Yes, i have a few of them chromed. I am not selling them at this time though... Sorry  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is nice!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> Yes, i have a few of them chromed. I am not selling them at this time though... Sorry :happysad:


*That looks really nice!* :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


>


nice blends :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

*$60 Shipped 20" FRAME*


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> :biggrin:


daaamn thats tight!! cool thread u got some nic stuff for sale homie, i might be hitting you up for some parts. TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

you got alotta good parts... :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> daaamn thats tight!! cool thread u got some nic stuff for sale homie, i might be hitting you up for some parts. TTT





SNAPPER818 said:


> you got alotta good parts... :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


>


SOLD!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


>


SOLD!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

*any 12" stuff... *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

96tein said:


> *any 12" stuff... *


what r u lookin for?


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER (Jun 16, 2011)

Lookin for a 26" schwinn fram...can you help me out?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

BBNOZOOTCRUISER said:


> Lookin for a 26" schwinn fram...can you help me out?


no, sorry got rid of most of my 26" stuff


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER (Jun 16, 2011)

damn


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> what r u lookin for?


frames/fenders/springers/tiger decals/winged chain guard...? an also lookin for pixie convertable...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> 4 SALE


:thumbsup:thanks again man


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

u have any handle bars for an old school trike the small one


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> for *obvious *reasons i am starting this thread.
> 
> it will contain stuff i have for sale and stuff i'm working one.
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$25 shipped


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

*still have the nubs! NEW CONDITION!*










OG 1951 Schwinn Typhoon Tires!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

I need a rear fender reflector for a 76 lil chik if u got one


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Need the cable for the spedo... U got any complete Lil tigers?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


dammm those rims r fukn sickkkk


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


congrats on the trophy anthony wat place u get or what was that for


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

charlieshowtime said:


> congrats on the trophy anthony wat place u get or what was that for


3rd Best in Show 


Got 1st in my class


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey bro, any word on that turn table? Thx bro..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Standup guy great to do bussines with. Got my rims yesterday they look great homie


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> 3rd Best in Show
> 
> 
> Got 1st in my class


 damnn thats good but i really do like your bike that yellow stands out for some reason idk yy though


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

charlieshowtime said:


> damnn thats good but i really do like your bike that yellow stands out for some reason idk yy though


the yellow one "Despicable Me" is not mine. That belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> 3rd Best in Show
> 
> 
> Got 1st in my class


 thats awesome, well deserved


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thats awesome, well deserved


Thanks!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

got my rims yesterday they look great too and the video is great too thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

charlieshowtime said:


> got my rims yesterday they look great too and the video is great too thanks


ur welcome!


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hey*

That rim is that shit thanks ant


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

YOU GOT SOME REAL GOOD STUFF HOMIE ....:thumbsup: IM BUILDING A 26" WHAT ALL DO U HAVE I CHROME IF ANYTHING .....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Im looking for 16 wheels can u help thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

needed a break so took my family up to the Mountains for 4 days!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


 didnt know u were an i.c.p fan


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> didnt know u were an i.c.p fan


not, jus made it to sell


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what can you do on some triple mini twishe handle bars???


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


>


how much?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> how much?


$30 for u (if u pick it up)


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> $30 for u (if u pick it up)


are u goin to pueblo? if so might have you bring it down with you if i sell this bike


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

lemme know, haven't reg for pueblo but prob will go... not sure if i'm showing anything though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up homie. How you been? Havent talked in a while. :wave:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whats up homie. How you been? Havent talked in a while. :wave:


Been good...thanks! how bout you? You going to Vegas?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I been doing good. I won't be in Vegas this year. If one of my bikes is ready next year I will take it out there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


>


:wow: how much?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> Made this today
> 
> :biggrin:


how much for somethin like this pm me please


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

OG Tire from 1952


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

might need another set of twisted 12" rims if u able to make sum more...also do u got a 12" frame not a lil tiger or radio flyer lmk thx


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i'll be building the rims this winter. what color u want?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

dark blue chrome spokes in between


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Im looking for a lil tiger seat and sissy bar


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> i'll be building the rims this winter. what color u want?


 how much for sum rims like da n like a black with crome spokes 16 nch pm mi plz


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> Bat Holder for 12" bikes
> 
> $55 Shipped


badass bike


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much for some 20 rims chamleon and chrome? And a 20 girls schwinn frame?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


 That's tight bro


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

outstanding bikes nice meeting you and your family hope to make it out your way this next year for some prime rib


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got back home! 

It was really good putting faces to names and seeing old friends!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE MEETING YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...YOUR BIKE IS BADD....!


----------



## versone23 (Jun 9, 2011)

can u do 26inch wheels like the 12 inch red with twisted spokes and a b-u-te ring pm me [email protected]


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats Bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

schwinn1966 said:


>


congrats next time stop by idaho and pick me up you had lots of room lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

lesstime said:


> congrats next time stop by idaho and pick me up you had lots of room lol


LOL, that was jus the beginning of the LOAD. Trailer was packed.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i know you got some mad detail in to them bikes bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


>


 :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats on your win Anthony. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


>


i knew it bro and congrats it was a real pleasure meeting you i,ll see you again next year but this time whit my bike !!!! :thumbsup:
keep it on brother you realy do amazing work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


>



*Congrats on the win!!* uffin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Congrats on your win Anthony. :thumbsup:





D-ice69 said:


> i knew it bro and congrats it was a real pleasure meeting you i,ll see you again next year but this time whit my bike !!!! :thumbsup:
> keep it on brother you realy do amazing work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:





D Twist said:


> *Congrats on the win!!* uffin:





aztecsoulz said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



_Thanks! _


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:

wasup bro !!!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I got the parts in the mail today!!! Can't wait to get started!!! Thank you again...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

met my brother for breakfast the other day and he had these


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

HAS D-TWIST SEEN THESE YET!?:wow::wow:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> met my brother for breakfast the other day and he had these


:wave: :wave: :wow: :worship: dammmmmmm those are sick bro dide they came from d-twist hey ?!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


how much you selling this for


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> 4 Sale


how much


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


pm the price


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Is that rideable? How many for you have? I want one.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> :biggrin:


how muchbut in brandy wine


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> how much


$40 shipped for the headset cups CHROMED


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> $40 shipped for the headset cups CHROMED


 whats up anthony


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> whats up anthony


sup Gil, missed u in Vegas


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Anthony good looking on the sale...... GREAT SELLER.....


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> Thanks Anthony good looking on the sale...... GREAT SELLER.....


raiderhater719: Great dealing with you guys! Have fun with your new stuff


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

was wondering what 12" parts you had for sale and how much hit me back


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


 were kould i find a fork like dis one


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> were kould i find a fork like dis one


i make em


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

FOR SALE

$25 Shipped









$55 Shipped

















$30 Shipped (cut down 12" Seatpan ready to recover)

















$65 Shipped


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i need a speedo cable and the drive mechanism, in good shape for a 20". got anything?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i need a speedo cable and the drive mechanism, in good shape for a 20". got anything?


measure the length u need for the cable and text me


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$25 shipped Not CHINA Gold


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> measure the length u need for the cable and text me


i'll have to do that last. still have to get a bunch of stuff plated and painted before the front end can go together.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hey anthony do you have any 20in stingray frames for sale?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey bro is there anyway to find out if my schwinn frame is a stingray,deluxe or krate model?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got a twisted for and twisted siisybar a twisted birdcage sissy bar ill trade them for 12" parts or double twisted parts for a 20"


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> hey bro is there anyway to find out if my schwinn frame is a stingray,deluxe or krate model?


send me a couple pics


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you have any original 12 inch Lil Tiger Training Wheels.Like the ones on your yellow Tiger?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> here's my Escalade


damn homie that looks sick as fuck. I got a similar grill on my DHS but the twist sets it off!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

hit me up if you still have baseball bat holders for sale bro. Im looking for one for a 20" and 26" bike. I wasnt sure if it mattered what size the bike was?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> send me a couple pics


 the chain guard is from a diffrent bike


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> the chain guard is from a diffrent bike


On the left drop out it has da06388 and on the right drop out it has d75


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> sup Gil, missed u in Vegas


 ill be back out there for 2013 lol congrats on ur wins


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone know the year of this bike


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone know the year of this bike


what's the serial number?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't know its at a swapmeet and he's asking $75


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Don't know its at a swapmeet and he's asking $75


maybe $40


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> damn homie that looks sick as fuck. I got a similar grill on my DHS but the twist sets it off!












Thanks!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$15 SHipped 

12" Tall


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> $15 SHipped
> 
> 12" Tall


PM sent


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats bada**


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

sik fork man


schwinn1966 said:


>


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

These Have 214 And the sUPPORT bARS tHE sKYLINE


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

SomeThing Like This ? Maybe ?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Hey bro wut did u use to extend the part of fork that bolts on to the crown? I'm sure people with girl schwinns all over the world would love to know


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


>


wow that,s real dammmm sick work right there !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$125 

144 SPOKE
24"


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

16" Schwinn Midget Frame, Bottom Cups, Headset Cups and Hardware, Seatpost (not pictured), Chainguard & Badge (no screws sorry)

somebody cut off the kickstand. 
$125 Shipped


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> 16" Schwinn Midget Frame, Bottom Cups, Headset Cups and Hardware, Seatpost (not pictured), Chainguard & Badge (no screws sorry)
> 
> somebody cut off the kickstand.
> $125 Shipped


:wave: hummmm really intresting deal but right now what i,m looking for is a bat-holder for a 20 inc schwinn maybe you could help again whit that if you dont have any maybe you could tell me where to look to find one pm me back on that subject thx you !!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 402562
> 
> 
> These Have 214 And the sUPPORT bARS tHE sKYLINE


Eyy homie do u have 1 of this for a 20" but twisted?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Est.1979 said:


> the chain guard is from a diffrent bike


Hey homie I might have an extra kick stand for this if it's a 20".....I have the same still frame....but gna make it a trike....so I won't need the kick stand....PM me if ur interested.....what's up Anthony.....I'll hit u up soon......Puro Schwinn....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro hows it going i never got a chance to thank you again for the grips in vegas for my doughters bike it was realy nice to meet you an your family you guys are great people an ill see you guys agin in vegas bro thank you once again


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm gna need some grips also.....


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

any one kws were couldi get sum of this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Would you happen to have any original lil tiger Training wheels? or know where I can find some? Thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would you happen to have any original lil tiger Training wheels? or know where I can find some? Thanks


sorry, not at this time.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

What's up Anthony.....


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up Anthony.....


:wave: Jus been busy working. Hoping to get back on the bike stuff.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


> :wave: Jus been busy working. Hoping to get back on the bike stuff.


I sent u a PM awhile back....I need some more parts......


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey bro u got any 12" tubless rims n tires for a lil tiger????


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i have the tires NOS i'll look for the rims and pm u


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok kool bro let me know


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> sorry, not at this time.


Thanks..


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$80 Shipped. Fits 16" 1/4" Polished Stainless Steel











$35 Shipped









$60 Shipped









$100 Shipped 16" Scwhinn Midget Stingray. Kickstand has been removed.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey bro u ever find them lil tiger rims??


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Frame Sold!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> Hey bro u ever find them lil tiger rims??


i have some but they will need to be either repainted, powder coated or chromed. i still need to dig em up. i do have a brand new set of the tires.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Kool I will take em I will replate them. How much for them n tires I need em asap


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> Frame Sold!


:drama:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Anthony do you still got the sissy bar for the Lil tiger ?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> Kool I will take em I will replate them. How much for them n tires I need em asap


i found the rims. i need to pull em down from the rafters and make sure there ok. i'll pm u tomorrow.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Hey Anthony do you still got the sissy bar for the Lil tiger ?


i'll check tomorrow


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:wave: GOT ANY LIL TIGER GRIPS? IF THAT CHAIN GUARD IS STILL AVAILABLE ILL TAKE IT.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

its kool bro got the rims but I still need them tires


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


> i'll check tomorrow


If you have it ill take it .


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got my frame! thanks for da badge!! gonna hang da bitch up in da garge and just let it get covered in flake overspray!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> got my frame! thanks for da badge!! gonna hang da bitch up in da garge and just let it get covered in flake overspray!


:thumbsup: ur welcome!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

How much for the tires bro


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> How much for the tires bro


sorry bro... i thought i pm'd u.

pm sent


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

How much for the sissy bar for the lil tiger


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

ha bro do you know the size of seatpost i need for the 20'' schwinn like 25.4mm or 22.2mm :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i tried to keep it out da garage but it made it in there


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> i tried to keep it out da garage but it made it in there


:thumbsup: Did u paint the chainguard?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> :thumbsup: Did u paint the chainguard?


No I need it for my complete mini scrambler


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> :thumbsup: Did u paint the chainguard?


No I need it for my complete mini scrambler


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

thomas67442 said:


> ha bro do you know the size of seatpost i need for the 20'' schwinn like 25.4mm or 22.2mm :dunno:


21.1 mm


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> How much for the sissy bar for the lil tiger


Sorry... I will have time tomorrow to look. I'll pm u


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: hi bro maybe you could help me some more do you have the botom part for a og schwinn fork pm me for more details and talk price thx !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


:wow: how did you make the die?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> i have the tires NOS i'll look for the rims and pm u


Can you Please tell Me.Whats The correct way to Mount the hard rubber tires on to the rims? For a little tiger.And do I need special tools? Your Help is Appreciated.Thanks Richard..


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> 21.1 mm


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can you Please tell Me.Whats The correct way to Mount the hard rubber tires on to the rims? For a little tiger.And do I need special tools? Your Help is Appreciated.Thanks Richard..


follow this link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/140614-1975-lil-tiger-build-up.html


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> If you have it ill take it .


pm sent


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> follow this link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/140614-1975-lil-tiger-build-up.html


Thanks Bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

this is how my badge ended up. pic before clear. thanks Anthony for the badge and spock for the paint job.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I need sum radio flyer wheels bro wit out coaster pm or txt me bro asap


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you have any chrome knock offs for a bike?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> do you have any chrome knock offs for a bike?


i have some twisted ones.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bought a bike frame off da homie schwinn1966 and he cut this badge out and sent it to me as a gift. it says flake master lol. so i sprayed some of the litegreen holoefx flake. this shit looks way better in da sun.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

elspock84 said:


>


 ​really good job again spock. thanks.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


>


dope song ohh flake looks okay too


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

i need a seat post for a girl frame in good condition


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Badge for my duaghters display almost done...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Badge for my duaghters display almost done...


Looks Good.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello,Would you Happen to have a hard rubber tire? For a little Tiger.I split mine when I tried putting it on.If I have to buy the set thats fine.Please let Me know if you do and how much.Thanks...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hello,Would you Happen to have a hard rubber tire? For a little Tiger.I split mine when I tried putting it on.If I have to buy the set thats fine.Please let Me know if you do and how much.Thanks...


:yes: $45 shipped for the pair NOS 

it's my last set


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> :yes: $45 shipped for the pair NOS
> 
> it's my last set


Ok.I will take them.Do you have a number so I can call you? Or how do you wanna do this?Thanks Bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> :yes: $45 shipped for the pair NOS
> 
> it's my last set


Not that it Matters but are they the white wall or solid black? Thanks When I messed up that tire My Daughter wanted to start crying.You just made her and My night.Thanks Alot.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> $80 Shipped. Fits 16" 1/4" Polished Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im still interested just waiting 4 more money for my lowriders... do u have any training wheels?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Not that it Matters but are they the white wall or solid black? Thanks When I messed up that tire My Daughter wanted to start crying.You just made her and My night.Thanks Alot.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Cool.Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$150 16" Rims










$150 for the 12" rims, $25 each for the braces (Sale Pending)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will you take $100?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> will you take $100?


Thnx for the offer but no.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you have B.B cups twisted


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Do you have B.B cups twisted


Yes, $45 shipped


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> will you take $100?


Raider ya paga los 150 no seas codo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> Thnx for the offer but no.


:thumbsup: lmk if you change your mind


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup: lmk if you change your mind


:no:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Anthony Pm Me Your Number Needing Some Parts Done Homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Where u located bro...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Where u located bro...


Brighton, Colorado


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

schwinn1966 said:


> Brighton, Colorado


Are you anywhere near those fires out there? You guys alright?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Are you anywhere near those fires out there? You guys alright?


the fires are about 50 miles from here. the worst part we get is the smell. we are not in any danger. thanks for asking.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Really Nice...For Sale?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Nice


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD WORK ANTHONY.TTT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Really Nice...For Sale?




Sure! Pm Reasonable Offer. It is a 46 Tooth Sprocket.















mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD WORK ANTHONY.TTT


Thanks!


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Have u made any twisted cranks?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

SPROCKET SOLD! 
Still have the Show Chromed Twisted Cranks


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

got my lil tiger parts yesterday, thanks again homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

orangecrush719 said:


> holly shit those are bad ass


I know this is from a year ago but how much for a set of these


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

schwinn1966 said:


> Made this today
> 
> :biggrin:


How much for a pair of these


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Pm mea price for this bro


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

How much for the spring, I had fantasy toys make me one but its been over a month ago and still nothing


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh n by the way the sprocket is bad ass, I tought it was smaller


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

sgtsiko1 said:


> Oh n by the way the sprocket is bad ass, I tought it was smaller


i'll send you the smaller one we talked about.


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

How much for some forks like that On this page


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

always top quality work in here


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

LatinsFinest714 said:


> How much for some forks like that On this page


that design has been retired. might bring it back at a later date.


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Oh really bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyy homie I sent you a pm


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> always top quality work in here


thanks! I really appreciate that comment 



Socal#13 said:


> Eyy homie I sent you a pm


pm replied to


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice very nice


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Dammmmmm sickk how much for the spring n cups homie lookin for Sum


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT For Anthony He Cut My Custom Parts :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Your chrome is way better than anybody I bought frm


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey was wondering what a single 20" 36 spoke twisted spoke wheel in chrome would go for. hit me up when you get a chance. of if youll sell just the spokes too let me know.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

DETACHED said:


> hey was wondering what a single 20" 36 spoke twisted spoke wheel in chrome would go for. hit me up when you get a chance. of if youll sell just the spokes too let me know.


PM Sent


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


>


wassup anthony how much for these forks pm me price please


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

charlieshowtime said:


> wassup anthony how much for these forks pm me price please


PM Sent


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

how much for 16" front n back chrome 36 spoke twisted wheels. and 12inch also.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How much for a mini bat holder for a lil tiger. Thanks bud


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much for a spring?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

96tein said:


> How much for a mini bat holder for a lil tiger. Thanks bud


$55 Shipped  $20 shipped for the Bat


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> how much for a spring?


x2


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Twisted Spring $80

My last one for now.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

do u have any 12'' hard tires


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> do u have any 12'' hard tires


no, sorry


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> no, sorry


any kind lol


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Any more bat holders with bat for lil tiger ?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> $150 16" Rims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN TO OUR SHOW BRO


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Might make it. Depends on my kids game schedules


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got the head sets thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Your Welcome


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

facebook me please thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

2 Tone ENGRAVED 
$300


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> 2 Tone ENGRAVED
> Make Offer


Hit me up i wante


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> 2 Tone ENGRAVED
> Make Offer


Im interested hit me up first bro


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

got any lil tiger seats?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

idillon said:


> got any lil tiger seats?


$50 Shipped


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Got this Chromed Turn Table for Sale too!

$250 Shipped


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do u got any 16 seat pan


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fb sent bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the bands and all the parts and help bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Hey Anthony do you still have this?


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

how much are your 20" tires are slicks? And what is the turn around time on laser cutting if you need small parts


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice meeting you bro sorry i didnt say bye but we was tired like a mafucka lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Thanks for the bands and all the parts and help bro


Your Welcome! 



E.C. ROLO said:


> Hey Anthony do you still have this?


 Yes I do 



dark angel 2011 said:


> how much are your 20" tires are slicks? And what is the turn around time on laser cutting if you need small parts


depends what you need... do u have the design already in cad form? prob 1 or 2 days.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Need boys frame 16"


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

no i dont i just having a drawing im working on so far where would i get it in cad form? or could you work off the drawing with messurments


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Got any bent forks and ape hanger handle bars for a tiny bike


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Nice meeting you bro sorry i didnt say bye but we was tired like a mafucka lol


it was nice meeting you too!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Always a pleasure my friend. See you next year.


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

did you or lil bastard place in vegas? Both bikes look good nice work.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dark angel 2011 said:


> did you or lil bastard place in vegas? Both bikes look good nice work.


ANTHINY TOOK 1ST 20' STREET AND LIL BASTARD 1ST 16' MILD...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

schwinn1966 said:


> $55 Shipped  $20 shipped for the Bat


Looking around for a lil tiger like the one in the picture.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking for a lil bat


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for a lil bat


ebay all day long bro!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ebay all day long bro!!!


i wouldnt be asking if i found one lol come on u know i shop on ebay lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> looking for a lil bat


Mlbshop


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fb message sent bro  thanks


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Anthonyyyyyyyyyy...looking for 12inch forks...lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Anthonyyyyyyyyyy...looking for 12inch forks...lol


pm sent


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I need the seatpost clamp bro for a pixie an 20" schwinn chrome


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Sick,og but faced too


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Whats uppers Anthony


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

MEXICA said:


> Whats uppers Anthony


Getting ready for my busy season with work. How bout u?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

It going to snow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have any 12rims with tubes and tires for sale if so how much......


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Do u have any 12 spring fork ? And batt holder for 12 thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> Getting ready for my busy season with work. How bout u?


Lol good.for.you.congrats


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

hey man i was wondering you if you had a rear 20" s-2 rim?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT Homie Does Good Ass Work
For Good Prices :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

qualityy Work
Good Prices :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Tin-Tin said:


> hey man i was wondering you if you had a rear 20" s-2 rim?


Only aftermarket ones at this time.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 614348
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Always good dealing with you!


----------



## stingray714 (Feb 20, 2013)

schwinn1966 said:


> $15 SHipped
> 
> 12" Tall


Do you still have theses for sale??


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

stingray714 said:


> Do you still have theses for sale??


yes, pm sent


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking for sissy bar and fenders for lil tiger.... got anything right now bro bro?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT For The Homie!
quality Work.

Finished Product !


:thumbsup:



Send Me A Pm I Need Your Number Homie!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

schwinn tandem bike 400 obo







1968 collegiate 175 obo


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking for some 16" stingray midget fenders and chain guard


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

Duck fenders


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for some twisted rims


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


>


How much rims like that bad ass keep it homie


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you cut out plaques too? how much for a small plaque for a 12inch bike? thanks.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Getting ready to restore this 1954!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have any 16" or smaller girls bike complete?


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Makes me want to keep my trike!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


> Do you cut out plaques too? how much for a small plaque for a 12inch bike? thanks.


 Need one for vegas super show.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Any 26" speedometer cable and or speedo drive up for grabs ?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> Any 26" speedometer cable and or speedo drive up for grabs ?


 sorry not at this time.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Wow...dope rims


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Those are nice


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Wow these look sick nice job.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

those are nice...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

schwinn 1966 how much for forks laser cut 20 inch bike


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice...:thumbsup:


 thanks!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a bat holder for a 16"


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Almost done!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

For Sale $2500


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Nice sissy bars


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like gillys sissy bars


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

got those here locally on a trade.  any other questions pm me.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


> got those here locally on a trade.  any other questions pm me.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Any stingray accessories for sale?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

mexhika said:


> Any stingray accessories for sale?


 no, jus lowrider parts for now


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

schwinn1966 said:


> no, jus lowrider parts for now


K kool I'm also looking for a lil tiger complete?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

hey Anthony, looking for advice from the Schwinn master. ive got an OG stingray and an OG lil chik and been trying to put new white walls on the rims but they are a bitch to get on. seems like the rims are about a half inch bigger than lowrider china wheels. is there a way to get aftermarket Taiwan white walls on an original Schwinn rim or are the diameter if the rims too big?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> hey Anthony, looking for advice from the Schwinn master. ive got an OG stingray and an OG lil chik and been trying to put new white walls on the rims but they are a bitch to get on. seems like the rims are about a half inch bigger than lowrider china wheels. is there a way to get aftermarket Taiwan white walls on an original Schwinn rim or are the diameter if the rims too big?


Wont fit rims are bigger


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

You need tires that say S7. Look on ebay they have the afterr market ones $16.99 each http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIRE-20x-1-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e8263bebd


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks guys, I knew you would have the answer! ill get the ones off ebay and hopefully can return the other two sets I bought and just eat the shipping. thanks for the link Anthony!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> thanks guys, I knew you would have the answer! ill get the ones off ebay and hopefully can return the other two sets I bought and just eat the shipping. thanks for the link Anthony!


 Anytime


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$ (Oct 13, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> How much..


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> schwinn1966 said:
> 
> 
> > How much..
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


>


That's pretty cool!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im looking for show chrome stuff hit me up bro if u got any stuuf


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

schwinn1966 said:


>



*COOL IDEA!!!! *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *COOL IDEA!!!! *


Thanks! 

Let me know when ur ready for a D Twist one!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

got these ready


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice handle bars


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

$25 Shipped 
Brand New!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

You still got beach cruiser birdcage twisted handlebars and twisted pedals lmk homie


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

schwinn1966 said:


> Do you still have cups with the twist on them?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

How much for the rims?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Nice..How Much For Them?


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

schwinn1966 said:


>


I need some for a Pixie...Taking any orders?


----------

